# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Πως να εκπαιδευσω τα παπαγαλακια (budgies) μου??????????

## Marios

πριν ενα μηνα αγορασα 2 παπαγαλακια και σε προηγουμενο αρθρο εγραψα οτι με φοβουνται.Αυτο σημβαινει ακομα αλλα θα ήθελα να μαθω αν μπορω να τα εκπαιδεύσω καπος.
ευχαριστω

----------


## vagelis76

Καλημέρα Μάριε!!!!
Δες λίγο τα παρακάτω που σου επισυνάπτω και θα βοηθηθείς σίγουρα,υπάρχουν πολλές παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις,με ίδια ή παρόμοια ερωτήματα-απορίες.
* Βήματα εξημέρωσης του παπαγάλου μας*

Εκπαίδευση παπαγάλου(Αρχική)

*Εδώ συζητήσεις με παιδιά που προσπάθησαν το ίδιο...*
Τα φωτα σας για εκπαιδευση budgie
Η εκπαιδευση του mikel...
Η εκπαίδευση του budgie μου
Η εκπαίδευση του budgie μου(Πιπίτσα)

Θα πρέπει να θυμάσαι οτι κάθε πουλί είναι διαφορετικό και συνήθως αντιδράει και συμπεριφέρεται διαφορετικά....οπότε εκείνο μας καθοδηγεί και πράττουμε ανάλογα με τη συμπεριφορά του..

----------

